# Surf



## Fishin' Soldier

We may get a chance this weekend. Hope forecast holds. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## rubberducky

Shhh let's keep this on the down low lol 
I'm going to try and hold out for Monday. The water should be beautiful by Monday 
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coyote B

I agree, shhhhhhhhhh...the wind might hear you


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

I was whispering when I said it.


----------



## Riley & Sons

I am going to be at beach access 36 at daybreak Saturday morning. That is the last thing I will say about it. BTW I will be in a burgundy Dodge if anyone else is in the area. I will be driving very quietly and try to sneak up on the beach.


----------



## Shane Wright

Yea I have to work this weekend but going to give it a shot monday


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Shane Wright said:


> Yea I have to work this weekend but going to give it a shot monday


"Whispering"-Monday would be ideal... I will have to hit it Sunday.

Some of us have work a regular schedule..lol :-\

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid

I am going to decide later in the week which day I am going. Either Sat or Sun.


----------



## RRbohemian

I wish I could just have the ability to go. Back still has me out of the game. Middle of July cannot get here fast enough! Good luck to all that go and catch one for me if you get a chance. :biggrin:


----------



## rubberducky

Man it's looking good next week!








James

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow.mouth

Check the wind direction next week....still a lot of southwest in the forecast.


----------



## Shane Wright

Gotta love operator schedule. Hopefully it stays. I drove to McFadden today and the weed is crazy on the beach. But not much in the water. Just need it to clear up


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Yellow.mouth said:


> Check the wind direction next week....still a lot of southwest in the forecast.


West at <10mph. Hell yeah I will take it... If it is anywhere near what is predicted we will take it. Been a long time coming.

Let the work slow down while we all check the surf cams and weather 400x over the next few days. Lol it actually may finally be here!

*sent while whispering*

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Major29

Monday. ...could be awesome! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crusader

Fishin' Soldier said:


> West at <10mph. Hell yeah I will take it... If it is anywhere near what is predicted we will take it. Been a long time coming.
> 
> Let the work slow down while we all check the surf cams and weather 400x over the next few days. Lol it actually may finally be here!
> 
> *sent while whispering*


Quiet, you'll jinx it!


----------



## rubberducky

Crusader said:


> Quiet, you'll jinx it!


To late!!!








James

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crusader

*** **** it! It is your fault!


----------



## wish2fish

I have learned not to look more than a few days out. It changes so quickly down here that you just never know. If fishing the weekend I usually make the decision on Thursday. 

They are "predictions" after all and we all know how that goes.


----------



## Duckchasr

wish2fish said:


> I have learned not to look more than a few days out. It changes so quickly down here that you just never know. If fishing the weekend I usually make the decision on Thursday.
> 
> They are "predictions" after all and we all know how that goes.


Yep one day when the government gets around to fixing the buoys maybe we can see in real time again what the waters doing. 
I hope the prediction holds the next icecream day a lot of people will probally get fired.lol
It's been too long.
:texasflag


----------



## jhruzek

Which app is that in your post?


----------



## Chasinit69

jhruzek said:


> Which app is that in your post?


 swellinfo.com


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

I will be down on Crystal Beach possibly tomorrow if jot tomorrow for sure sunday. Trout at dawn then run a couple big baits out. May also try to beat sharkchums gaffy.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shane Wright

Let us know how it looks. I still plan on going monday. I hope the forecast doesnt keep getting worse and worse. I went and looked at mcfaddin and it looked like it was settling down but the seaweed is terrible on the beach and in the first gut. Ended up catching about six dozen crabs in the refuge.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

I will be down somewhere on crystal at daybreak. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## jherna6714

Today no bueno .


----------



## fishingtwo

Yep it has been right on the edge for the surf and with the sw wind the bays are clouding up. I have been off since Tuesday and only fished one time..but at least it was there if I wanted two. I plan on Hooking something on sunday though...


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

In route. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shane Wright

Glad somebody is. Post some pics


----------



## rubberducky

Well what's it looking like?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTH

Flat my as*

Weather 1 
Forecasters 0


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Water pretty nice down near the pocket. Ton of bait. Very few fish. 3' vis sandy green. Very fishable.









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## rubberducky

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Water pretty nice down near the pocket. Ton of bait. Very few fish. 3' vis sandy green. Very fishable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


I hate you right now!! Lol
Bets I have seen it all year! Hope you put a whoppin on them!
James

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

2 dinks and my 7yo put the the only fish in the cooler on live finger mullet. I threw arties. Talked to another group who caught 3 on gulp strait tail tout. 

Incoming tide may be better. Fixing to check rollover. Water got slowly worse as I headed east from the pocket. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## seabo

Super spook chrome


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Rollover area pretty dirty. Some weed in the area as well. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

I threw black/char head at day break and clown color after sun came up. Then threw everything else and nada. One blowup early. 

Anyone gonna fiah bolivar tgis eve or tomorrow dont bother jumping on the beach until past the golf course. 

I had my two young boys with me so that limited my options.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crusader

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Water pretty nice down near the pocket. Ton of bait. Very few fish. 3' vis sandy green. Very fishable.


What is "pocket"? I tried fishing on 13th mile road today. It was really bad. I packed and left after 2 hours.


----------



## Riley & Sons

Went to beach access 35 towards San Luis and there was plenty of weed Ã nd rougher than predicted. Managed some decent fish on croaker.


----------



## dan_wrider

Crusader said:


> What is "pocket"? I tried fishing on 13th mile road today. It was really bad. I packed and left after 2 hours.


X 2. I fish bolivar and would like to know as well.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Bolivar pocket. All the way almost to the ferry. Take Rettilon road to the beach. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crusader

Dude, this is genius! North jetty protects from waves generated by SE wind -- it definitely should be clearer there. Thanks! (can't believe I did not realize this before... looks like age does not make me smarter)


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

The pocket will almost always be lighter waves and clearer water than the rest of bolivar. Shallow area and you can wade a long ways to find some fish.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Well that's it for a while. Hope everyone got a chance it was a short window. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## seabo

Just wait till next time.. everyone to the pocket.pfft!


----------



## jesco

The Pocket is great! Great place to get away from winds with any west to them. I've been wading out there with huge schools of cow nose rays cruising past me. A little spooky, but a cool sight.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

seabo said:


> Just wait till next time.. everyone to the pocket.pfft!


??

I only fish the pocket if necessary. Plenty of better beach with better structure, all up and down bolivar.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## seabo

Fishin' Soldier said:


> ??
> 
> I only fish the pocket if necessary. Plenty of better beach with better structure, all up and down bolivar.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


 yea same here. not last weekend.
It's only 5000 views so far no biggie.


----------



## JustSlabs

They are going to be making a killing selling all the parking permits now!!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

seabo said:


> yea same here. not last weekend.
> It's only 5000 views so far no biggie.


Sorry to give away such a secret location. Lol

Especially since we only caught one keeper trout all morning.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## hook'n'em

*App*



jhruzek said:


> Which app is that in your post?


Looks like Swell Info


----------



## Goose Lover

The pocket is the only place to fish when the wind is 10mph plus and out of the south or southwest. The rest of the beachfront will be dirty in those conditions.

I have not fished there in a bunch of years but during the 1990's and early 2000's I fished it regularly. Many times per season. 

I had lots of epic trips there. It gets a little crowded during those periods when the wind is out of the south and southwest because it is the only place that will be fish-able during those periods but it's a big place with room to spread out. 

Often the water will look kind of off color from the beach but once you wade out it will be much better than it looks. The closer you get to the jetties the more protected it is from the wind.


----------



## seabo

Here's your cookies.


----------



## Sea-Slug

As someone else mentioned there are a lot of rays laying in there, lots of soft bottom areas with pot holes, some are occupied. If you string fish out there, you will likely have to fight off the pup sharks and even some decent size ones. Best to use a floating net hoop. You have to wade a very long ways out to get to productive structure so pay attention to the tides and do not park to close to the water. It takes a long time to wade 600 yards out shuffling your feet.I used to do it a lot but I prefer open surf. You almost never make it back in with your fish if you wade way out to the good drop offs because of the pesky pups. Be alert, there are a few big boys cruising the area as well that will get the adrenaline going and tug pretty hard on a stringer.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

seabo said:


> Here's your cookies.


Who pizzed in your cheerios this morn? Haha

Funny how a "SURF" report including a well known location gets you riled up.

What kinda cookies you got? Any milk?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## seabo

Read my pm slowly and think about not you or me.


----------



## tbdoppler

You can't believe those report don't waste your time...he..he


----------



## SurfRunner

The pocket is not a secret spot. It's also not a secret that it is full of sharks.


----------



## cfbaseball09

its pretty funny how frustrated people get when someone actually gives an honest report that might help others on here out every now and then. especially when it comes to the surf where there is plenty of room, him telling people that the pocket is a good spot is probably no surprise to 90% of the people on here, and he was just helping a some other fellow 2coolers out (yes I undrstand it is a public forum and more than just members see it) but why jump on him for being helpful I am sure each and every member on here has been helped a time or two and have not found each and every spot yourself without help from a fellow fisherman or family member.


----------



## seabo

Cf you are correct.i found lots of excellent spots both duck hunting and fishing from people post pics and discussing things in detail. And you know what? they didnt know i was reading and plotting.and when i beat them to their spot and they settle for any spot and then cry about how theres so much pressure .now that's funny


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

seabo said:


> Cf you are correct.i found lots of excellent spots both duck hunting and fishing from people post pics and discussing things in detail. And you know what? they didnt know i was reading and plotting.and when i beat them to their spot and they settle for any spot and then cry about how theres so much pressure .now that's funny


Thanks for your pm. That spot Is well known I have fished it since HS. The illegals know it just as well. I would only fish that place as a last resort. By the end of summer it will be so full of trash you can hardly get to the beach.

Hypocrite much?

Search rettilon on road or the pocket. It's been discussed.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose Lover

The Bolivar Pocket is about as secret as Reliant Stadium. 

It's not like a sunken barge 40 miles out from Freeport that nobody knows about . 

Looking at the forecast for the next several days it is going to be the only place that may be fish-able in the surf. The weather service is calling for 4-6 foot seas and the wind out of the south at 15-20 mph. The opportunities wade the surf this season has been few and far between. 

And there can be many sharks at times. Better to bring the Styrofoam ring with the mesh bag.


----------



## SurfRunner

I understand where Seabo is coming from. I feel the same way. I have learned to be careful when giving up information, while at the same time helping people. I like to teach people how to figure it out themselves - That is actually more beneficial to them in the long run. There is an old guide that used to post on here several years ago and preached it over and over again about being careful with fishing spots on the internet... ..General areas are fine.....However, I have also seen over the years of the internet that people don't hit it as much as you think they would. The true salts will eventually figure it out or find out, while the "fly by night" fisherman will come and go. Come this time next year, most people reading this will forget all about this post.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

SurfRunner said:


> I understand where Seabo is coming from. I feel the same way. I have learned to be careful when giving up information, while at the same time helping people. There is an old guide that used to post on here several years ago and preached it over and over again about being careful with fishing spots on the internet... ..General areas are fine.....However, I have also seen over the years of the internet that people don't hit it as much as you think. The true salts will eventually figure it out or find out, while the "fly by night" fisherman will come and go.


I mentioned the exact spot because 90% of the people know about that location. Yes you are correct there may be a quick influx for a few more fisherman but they will move on very quickly.

Hard core surf waders will drive the beach looking for fish not just hit a spot because the water was green 2 weeks ago.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustSlabs

What's the difference from this thread and another thread where someone says they limited out at access 9, 10, 11, etc.... It's the surf, everyone knows where it is. Great report Fishin' Soldier!


----------



## Aggie87

he said he caught 1 trout lol..yea everyone run to the pockets b/c he caught a trout. Like he said, there might be a few more but they will tail off..a few will go try and not catch anything and they will be done...big deal.
good report


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

JustSlabs said:


> What's the difference from this thread and another thread where someone says they limited out at access 9, 10, 11, etc.... It's the surf, everyone knows where it is. Great report Fishin' Soldier!


We didn't even catch just haha. I found good water and revealed the location.

I drove and took a look at about 7 spots before I made it to the pocket.

I would much rather stop and fish McFadden than drive 25 miles extra to the pocket. Any decent surf fisherman would do the same.

Seabo pointed out he is just a potlicker himself...get over it dude!



seabo said:


> Cf you are correct.i found lots of excellent spots both duck hunting and fishing from people post pics and discussing things in detail. And you know what? they didnt know i was reading and plotting.and when i beat them to their spot and they settle for any spot and then cry about how theres so much pressure .now that's funny


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## seabo

Thanks Surfrunner you get it
look all you guys aren't listening which isn't surprising.that spot may not be a secret to you because you didn't catch anything but the facts are its a spot to fish when all the beachfronts blown out. all the surf spots are not the same.i for one have done well there lately as well as some croaker and live mullet chunkers did. So if you don't catch fish there it could be its just you.justify it all you want it's not helping a thing.


----------



## seabo

Fishin' Soldier said:


> We didn't even catch just haha. I found good water and revealed the location.
> 
> I drove and took a look at about 7 spots before I made it to the pocket.
> 
> I would much rather stop and fish McFadden than drive 25 miles extra to the pocket. Any decent surf fisherman would do the same.
> 
> Seabo pointed out he is just a potlicker himself...get over it dude!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


 Potlicking really? I call it homework and some of you make it so easy I feel like I'm cheating on a test.


----------



## Crusader

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I mentioned the exact spot because 90% of the people know about that location. Yes you are correct there may be a quick influx for a few more fisherman but they will move on very quickly.
> 
> Hard core surf waders will drive the beach looking for fish not just hit a spot because the water was green 2 weeks ago.


I've learned from that post an important (and new to me) aspect about surf fishing: not all surf is the same. You could find better locations by getting current prevalent wave directions (swellinfo.com seem to provide decent info wrt that) and then look for land features that will block them (or some of them) -- in case of pocket this is jetty.
It is very useful piece of know-how that will help me in the future in other locations (besides pocket which obviously will get some popularity boost).


----------



## seabo

Pms are here for a reason and I don't know anybody here that would not give info there, try it sometime ,it's the best way .guys there are not getting to be less fishermen in the future just more and more.take my word for it. It's not about me ,do I make myself clear?
good fishing, out.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Hard to read with such terrible punctuation and grammar.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfRunner

I have seen that reports are becoming more and more discreet on the internet. And yes, I have been using pm's more to help someone with more detailed information. Wicked Tuna is a great show to watch and study the minds of fishermen! LOL!


----------



## JustSlabs

How about a 2Cool gathering at the bolivar pocket one day????? Sounds like a plan to me, so that way everyone who isn't sure knows exactly where it is!


----------



## cfbaseball09

i do agree Pm's work great I have received a couple spots from people on here through them and yes I agree it might be a better way of helping that way the many public non members can not just pull up the thread and use it to their advantage. My only thing was so many people (not necessarily on this post but on some posts) completely jump peoples *** for little details. I for one dont give out exact coordinates publicly but do try and help as much as possible. 

On the other note I 100% agree that the true fisherman who want to learn will take the notes via pm or the ones on the boards and use them not as just spots to go potlicking, but also for future references that might help them find other spots on their own as well.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

What about the concrete ship in the area? I have coordinates for that too...

Or you can just look for the spot with about 4-5 boats stacked on top of it on any weekend. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

JustSlabs said:


> How about a 2Cool gathering at the bolivar pocket one day????? Sounds like a plan to me, so that way everyone who isn't sure knows exactly where it is!


I'll bring the morroccas, sumbreros, and tamales!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## zthomas18

cfbaseball09 said:


> i do agree Pm's work great I have received a couple spots from people on here through them and yes I agree it might be a better way of helping that way the many public non members can not just pull up the thread and use it to their advantage. My only thing was so many people (not necessarily on this post but on some posts) completely jump peoples *** for little details. I for one dont give out exact coordinates publicly but do try and help as much as possible.
> 
> On the other note I 100% agree that the true fisherman who want to learn will take the notes via pm or the ones on the boards and use them not as just spots to go potlicking, but also for future references that might help them find other spots on their own as well.


The beach across from the rusty hook is not exactly a coordinate you have to hide. Hahahaha


----------



## cfbaseball09

That's not what I'm talking about Zach hahaha. Rough day last Sunday?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Sea-Slug

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I'll bring the morroccas, sumbreros, and tamales!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


 I think you are confusing the pocket with Mexican Beach. The pocket is east of the north jetty and Mexican Beach is on the west side of the north jetty over to the Ft Travis Wall. That's where all the trash is on the beach, there is about 400 yards of beach right there. We always called the area from the stick ups just east of the North Jetty down to Salt Cedar Road the pocket or the mud flats.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Sea-Slug said:


> I think you are confusing the pocket with Mexican Beach. The pocket is east of the north jetty and Mexican Beach is on the west side of the north jetty over to the Ft Travis Wall. That's where all the trash is on the beach, there is about 400 yards of beach right there. We always called the area from the stick ups just east of the North Jetty down to Salt Cedar Road the pocket or the mud flats.


I'm speaking of the stick ups or sanctuary, or road block to the East. They have taken over there as well.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Texsurfer

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I'm speaking of the stick ups or sanctuary, or road block to the East. They have taken over there as well.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


When you say "they have taken over there as well" to whom are you referring to? If you're talking about who I think you are then I guess you could say they're just taking it back right? I mean this is Tejas after all. You probably shouldn't ever fish south of Corpus with that attitude bubba. Salud compadre.


----------



## Jburr

Looks like it isn't going to be too pretty down there this weekend now. Guess we'll see soon.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Drove out to the surf on Surfside just a few minutes ago to take a look and the conditions are less than favorable. The surf is rough well past the 4th bar and the water color is not good either. Weed looked somewhat manageable considering the other poor conditions. God luck to any that try to give it a shot.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Drove out to the surf on Surfside just a few minutes ago to take a look and the conditions are less than favorable. The surf is rough well past the 4th bar and the water color is not good either. Weed looked somewhat manageable considering the other poor conditions. God luck to any that try to give it a shot.


Yea this weekend's forecast looks bad, time to tend to the honey do's!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow.mouth

Come on july...


----------



## Yellow.mouth

Its a good ways out still so the reliabilitys questionable, but swell info and weather.com are in agreement so far...looking like the first stretch of good water this summer might be coming next week. Fingers crossed...


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

I see's it. I hope it holds for the three day weekend. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mojo281

seabo said:


> Cf you are correct.i found lots of excellent spots both duck hunting and fishing from people post pics and discussing things in detail. And you know what? they didnt know i was reading and plotting.and when i beat them to their spot and they settle for any spot and then cry about how theres so much pressure .now that's funny


So you are admitting to be a potlicker?? :work:


----------



## seabo

Homework Mojo ,homework .everyone does it why else would a illiterate have a puter
Btw I know where those mallards came from 
and that's where I hunt (roughly)
Wanna know how I found them ?
Let me guess ,you don't care.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Shhhhhhh! 4 tide day with a strong incoming tide at day break! Shaping up to be a nice one.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow.mouth

Anybody try it today? Hasnt greened up yet, but hopin the shift to se and 4 tides will clean it up. Ill be hitting it after work.


----------



## 230Ag

cams at Surfside look like it is still pretty brown. looks flatter though.

https://www.surfhousesurfcam.com/


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Looks flat. Trout will eat in the off color water as well. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## specs n sprigs

Got off work at 0615 and was fishing in SS by 0700. Water was pretty sandy and still lots of weed floating but not impossible to work a top water. Caught one in Surfside, moved over to Galveston side and caught two more on a she dog. Galveston water looked better and not as much grass. Pup sharks got pretty thick and I come home with 1 and 1Â½ 17 inch trout.  back at it in the morning!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Water looked yestersay eve. Heading back down tomorrow for the day. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingtwo

Yeah there are a few puppies roaming around, but that comes with the territory..


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

fishingtwo said:


> Yeah there are a few puppies roaming around, but that comes with the territory..


For sure. We gonna hit it at daylight for trout then look for the daddy sharks.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------

